# Please advise me on teaching the"down/platz"..



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Well I have a question about teaching Brigitte platz. I must be doing something wrong, because she is VERY bright and a quick learner and we just can't get the down. I have her sit first, then slowly lower a treat down between her legs and she flops over. However, she will not do a platz when I do ask, as she does with sit. So, is this a process that will take more time than the other things she's learned? Any ideas that worked for you? Does she just need more time? I just know it's something I'm doing, because she got everything else down..no, nein, lass es, sitz, blieb, come, etc......even shake(hand), but darn if we can't get platz LOL! So give me your tecniques(sp) guys......I AM DARN proud of her though, and we do about 15 minutes of trainings about 3 times a day. Thanks!!!


----------



## Bruce Wilson (Oct 25, 2007)

From a stand, use your first two fingers and put pressure down on her spine right between her shoulders, giving her the verbal command the whole time. As she starts to go down, change the direction of the pressure slightly toward her rear and down through the front legs. You are directing her, with touch pressure, to the sphinx position you desire. Soon as she is in position, reward / praise immediatly. It'll take you a couple of times to get it right - but it works!


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I have another good way also (learned it a the boxer club I went to) but I would need t post a video of it.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I used to have mine sit, then slowly put it between her front paws , while she was looking down, (saw that one tv) all that did was make her plop over, i started making her sit, then slowly just going straight down, when the treat hits the floor i say "down" and she goes down! Yesterday i did it without a treat, I did it with her favorite duck! then after of course we had to play " give mamma the duck game"


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

We made Grimm "sitz" first, and then ran the treat down his chest, between his legs, and pulled out slowly saying, "platz." It took awhile for him to get it, but he did. We associate hand signals with every command as well. However, we don't classify Grimm's "platz" as an actual "platz" unless he goes ALL the way down







FWIW, using any sort of touch/pressure has never worked for me for any dog.


Cash, on the other hand, won't "Down" or "Platz" for anything in the world.


----------



## LeannInPA (Jun 1, 2009)

My advice would be to be patient. You learned the same way I did, and it's always worked for my dogs, but it did take a bit longer to learn (learning to sit is so fast!). Let her work out what you want her to do, and don't mark it until she's all the way down.

Oh, and the cookies you use are important, too. I use tiny bits of homemade liver cookies, and Chloe (my puppy) will work very hard to earn one!


----------

